# GPS



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Lowrance makes, or at least use to make, a 7 inch elite gold that was GPS only. Just get whatever unit you want, there are no rules that say you have to hook up the transducer. The sonar is neat to have just in case, and I doubt you will save any cash trying to buy one without.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I have both Lorance and Garmin, the GPS Software card/chips available for Lorance is great. Garmin software is available on ebay and is not quite as sharp graphics I found, but usable.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

if you just want charting id consider a simrad go7 (u can get them without ducer), or a lowrance then pair it with a florida marine tracks chip. Theres a thread on the simrad on here if u want to look through it. I will be upgrading my garmin to the simrad soon.


----------



## Reggiedog (Aug 22, 2016)

Speaking of the go7, Anyone seeing any decent cyber Monday deals for these?


----------



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

Havent seen any deals on the Simrad go series. I picked up a dragonfly pro7 though for 399.

As to the 7" without sonar, I know raymarine make's a 5" dragonfly for GPS only but not sure about any other sizes. like the previous poster said just get one that has both and only hook up one. The only thing to lookout for is if the power and transducer cable are the same connection. Then you couldnt do it.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Upgrading from a Lowrance HDs 5 to a raymarine a78, going to run navionics Platinum+. The majority of my fishing friends now run Raymarine and love them (a78 and a98). It was between the Simrad Go7 and A78 for me.


----------

